# Best September Trout run ever



## Capt.Brandon

This has been about the weirdest year I've ever seen. While it's been weird, the fishing has been awesome...for us. Normally September is not that great of a month for trout but it's spectacular for bull reds. Well the trout have been insane and the Bulls have moved out after being crazy earlier in the month. Slot reds have been good also. October is when it all comes together. NOBODY puts more clients on more fish than REEL SHOT Guide Service....NOBODY. Don't miss out, we'd love to have you in the Fishing Capital of the world, Venice Louisiana.


----------



## Ray Tigre

Awesome! I will be joining you all mid October and we are really looking forward to it! Save some for us


----------



## Capt.Brandon

See you soon! Thanks!


----------



## Ray Tigre

You guys did not disappoint! What an awesome day on the water and the guides were great. John Carter from Mars kept us on the fish and entertained. I look forward to fishing with you all again soon!


----------



## Ray Tigre

Caught these Reds too!


----------

